# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Lutfi Kolgjini

## Brari

Shqiptari me i mirnjohur ne Skandinavi por dhe me gjere eshte padyshim "Ludde" sic e quajn me perkedheli suedezet kalorsin e shquar Lutfi Kolgjini.

Kudo cfaqet Shqiponja jone qe Lutfiu e ka te stampuar ne helmeten tij  te garave me kuaj.

Eshte merita e ketij shqiptari te madh qe simboli yne kombetar  del ne cdo gare nderkombetare ku Lutfiu merr pjese si nje nga kaloresit me te shquar te kohrave.


Kush mundet le te na sjelle shkrime te tjera per figuren e ketij bashk kombasi te madh qe nderon prej kaq vitesh emrin e tije e te fisit e te krahines por dhe te gjthe kombin tone.

Pacim sa me shume te tille njerez te nderuar.



http://www.expressen.se/sport/trav/T...a-nagot-storre

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iBfY-rSFLj8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=se8t8...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6YGO...eature=related

per dashamiret e garave me kuaj  po jap ketu emrin e kalit te famshem me te cilin lutfiu po thyen rekordet boterore kohet e fundit

Going Kronos

ne internet mund te gjeni foto e po mundet sillini ketu lutfiun dhe kuajt e tij.

http://www.goingkronos.se/

----------


## iliria e para

Do te tregoj ty dhe te gjithe te intersuarve çka te keni deshire per Lutfiun, por me interson te di se çfare lidhje ke ti me Suedine.Disa here ke sjellur artikuj nga gazetat sudeze!
Lutfiu eshte mega yll ne Suedi dhe ne gjith boten ku praktikohet ky sport.
Eshte me fame dhe njeri karizmatik. Helemten e ka me shqiponje.



Ketu me plakun..



ky eshte sporti


http://www.kolgjini.se

----------


## Brari

ilirian..

vazhdo e trego per Lutfiun sepse un e njoh shum pak.

vetem nji here e kam pa ne nje gare kuajsh  ne goteborg para ca vjetesh por ne tv e media e ndjek sa her cfaqet ky shqiptar i madh qe na nderon me mjeshterine e me atdhetarine e tije.

thx

----------


## iliria e para

*Nadir Kronos gav Ludde
årets femte (!) storseger*
Kungapokalen.
Hugo Åbergs.
Svenska Derbyt.
Kriteriet.
Och så idag. Det Italienska Derbyt med drygt tre miljoner kronor i förstapris. Lutfi Kolgjinis 2010 ter sig helt makalöst.

Kuajt e Lutfi "Ludde" Kolgjinit kan arritur suksese te mrrekullueshme ne Suedi , France dhe Itali.
Perveç garva tjera te medhaja ku doli si fitues, para dy javeve fitoi Derbyn  Suedise, kurse sot Derbyn Italian, njekohesish kali itij zuni vendin e dyte ne Derbyn e Europes ne France. Kjo vertet mund te quhet sukses. Pa dyshim qe do te shpallet si trajneri i vitit ne Suedi. Urime!

http://www.travronden.se/edrum.jsp?article=44096 
Per ata qe dine suedisht.

----------


## iliria e para

Gezimi..buzeqeshja e nje fituesi.  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Brari

I lumte Lutfiut..

Na jep dhe ne tjerve pak krenari..


dalt faqebardhe ne cdo beteje ky Skenderbe i Sportit te Kaloresise..

----------


## joss

I famshem .....i famshem.... po kali Going Kronos ka ndonje merite!!??

----------


## iliria e para

Posi or lal, por tashti ka nje funkcion tjeter. Mbahet per nderzim dhe mazat nga ky jane shum te kerkuar dhe  cmimin e kan shume te larte.

----------


## iliria e para

Jeta dhe "udhetimi" i Lutfi Kolgjinit do te jet film.
Ne janar ne TV4 do te paraqitet filmi dokumentar per jeten e Lutfi Kolgjinit dhe familjes se tij. Do te kete nga jeta ne Shqiperi dhe Kosove ku ky qendroi  4 dite me ekipin filmues si dhe nga jeta ne Suedi. Me padurim presim ta shohim filmin. Ja dhe teksti ne suedisht per kete ngjarje.



*Lutfi Kolgjinis livsresa blir film*
Från fattig och rättslös flykting i Kosovo till chefspositionen för Sveriges största företag inom travsporten.
Travtränaren Lutfi Kolgjinis liv håller på att klippas ihop till ett tv-program som ska premiärvisas i TV4 i januari.

Under fyra dagar i oktober reste tv-producenten Lissi Gustafsson och filmaren Thomas Blomqvist från Kanal 75 runt i Albanien och Kosovo.
Med på resan följde travtränaren Lutfi Kolgjini som kom till Sverige 1967 som åttaåring tillsammans med sin familj.
- Pappan och hans farbröder var antikommunister - och sådana arkebuserades eller fängslades i kommunistdiktaturens Albanien. De flydde för sina liv, säger producenten Lissi Gustafsson som även står bakom filmen om Järvsöfaks från 2009.
Programmet om Lutfi Kolgjini blir lika långt som det om Järvsöfaks, cirka en halvtimme. Ramberättelsen i programmet är Kolgjinis resa genom Albanien till hans barndomskvarter i nuvarande Kosovo.
Under vägen berättar han om de viktigaste händelserna från karriären som travtränare och uppfödare.
- Kolgjini blev utsedd till årets komet i travet i början av 1990-talet men sedan följde några svåra år. När det gick som tyngst skaffade han Viking Kronos och han säger själv att det är den hästens förtjänst att han står där han står i dag, säger Lissi Gustafsson.

Resa i Kolgjinis spår
Filmteamet reste i släkten Kolgjinis spår, från Tirana i Albanien, till Ferizaj i nuvarande Kosovo där Lutfi Kolgjini föddes 1959. Det blev en resa fylld med upplevelser och känslor. Huvudpersonen själv hade inte sett sina forna hemtrakter sedan den gången familjen flydde 1967.
Släkten Kolgjini härstammar från en otillgänglig by belägen på cirka 1500 meters höjd bland de albanska bergen vid gränsen mot Kosovo.
- Vägarna tog slut och sedan fick vi gå resten för att komma till byn där Lutfis pappa och farfar bodde. Det var fattigt. Samtidigt är det den vackraste plats jag sett, säger Lissi Gustafsson.
*Filmen om Lutfi Kolgjini premiärvisas i TV4 söndagen 16 januari klockan 16.30.*
Mikael Wikner

----------


## _MALSORI_

> ilirian..
> 
> vazhdo e trego per Lutfiun sepse un e njoh shum pak.
> 
> vetem nji here e kam pa ne nje gare kuajsh  ne goteborg para ca vjetesh por ne tv e media e ndjek sa her cfaqet ky shqiptar i madh qe na nderon me mjeshterine e me atdhetarine e tije.
> 
> thx


prinderit e lutfiut kane lindur ne fshatin Lusen krahina e Lumes ne Kukes..fill pas clirimit diku nga vitet 50-55 4 vellezer kolgjini jane arratisur dhe kan dale ne kosove..njeri nga ata flitet se ka qene agjent i sigurimit te shtetit..Zeneli axha i lutfiut eshte kthyer nga kosova dhe shteti shqiptare e ka '' arrestuar '' dhe e ka burgose per 14 vjet..thone se edhe pse ishte ne burg ai kalonte shpesh kufirin atje ne bjeshket e Lumes per ne jugoslavi...tre vellezerit e tjere kane ikur nga kosova dhe dy jane vendosur ne suedi dhe njeri ne paris..pasi ka kryer '' denimin '' zeneli eshte lene i lire dhe eshte '' arratisur '' ne jugoslavi dhe ka perfunduar ne france me duket..nga te gjithe vellezerit babai i lutfiut i quajtur EMER KOLGJINI ka qene me i miri..nga fisi i tyre eshte edhe Hafiz Tahir Kolgjini , nje eksponent i larte ne kohen e zogut i ndjekur nga komunistet dhe i vdekur ne stamboll..

nga sa e njohin lusjanet lutfiu nuk eshte se ka dhene ndonje kontribut per shqiperine apo per qeshtjen shqiptare..thjesht ai i eshte perkushtuar biznesit te tij qe e ka shume fitimprures..pse mban nje shqiponje te stampuar ne helmete nuk besoj se e ben atdhetare..

----------


## iliria e para

Nuk eshte koha e persekutimeve. Nuk mund te akuzosh e as paragjykosh dike per vepren e dikujt tjeter. Ne ketu flasim per Lutfiun dhe suksesin e tij ne kete sport. Dukshem ka permisuar imazhin e shqiptarit ne Skandinavi.E edhe ajo helemete i ka hije.  Smira nuk eshte e mire per shendetin. Perndryshe ata qe duan ta shohin ne "action " le et shkojne ne Milano te henen.

----------


## kthetrat

> prinderit e lutfiut kane lindur ne fshatin Lusen krahina e Lumes ne Kukes..fill pas clirimit diku nga vitet 50-55 4 vellezer kolgjini jane arratisur dhe kan dale ne kosove..njeri nga ata flitet se ka qene agjent i sigurimit te shtetit..Zeneli axha i lutfiut eshte kthyer nga kosova dhe shteti shqiptare e ka '' arrestuar '' dhe e ka burgose per 14 vjet..thone se edhe pse ishte ne burg ai kalonte shpesh kufirin atje ne bjeshket e Lumes per ne jugoslavi...tre vellezerit e tjere kane ikur nga kosova dhe dy jane vendosur ne suedi dhe njeri ne paris..pasi ka kryer '' denimin '' zeneli eshte lene i lire dhe eshte '' arratisur '' ne jugoslavi dhe ka perfunduar ne france me duket..nga te gjithe vellezerit babai i lutfiut i quajtur EMER KOLGJINI ka qene me i miri..nga fisi i tyre eshte edhe Hafiz Tahir Kolgjini , nje eksponent i larte ne kohen e zogut i ndjekur nga komunistet dhe i vdekur ne stamboll..
> 
> nga sa e njohin lusjanet lutfiu nuk eshte se ka dhene ndonje kontribut per shqiperine apo per qeshtjen shqiptare..thjesht ai i eshte perkushtuar biznesit te tij qe e ka shume fitimprures..pse mban nje shqiponje te stampuar ne helmete nuk besoj se e ben atdhetare..


malsor ....mos eshte pseudonimi  juaj qe keni mbajtur dikur kur vepronte sigurimi i shtetit,,se pershkrimi jot i ngjane nje formulimi alla sigurimsi

----------


## PLAKU

ktheterat, Nuk besoj Mpseudonimi MALSORI te dale ndrysshe nga sa na paraqitet ketu em shkrimet e ti, Plaku vertet ashete i pa aresimu, po do sene e vene i sajoj larege,.
me fale a, kjo qe vetem nje mendim .

----------


## _MALSORI_

> malsor ....mos eshte pseudonimi  juaj qe keni mbajtur dikur kur vepronte sigurimi i shtetit,,se pershkrimi jot i ngjane nje formulimi alla sigurimsi


ne fakt une kam dashur ta ve pseudonimin '' Lumnjani '' pasi vij nga kjo krahine..nga kjo krahine vijne edhe te paret e lutfiut..mirepo mu duk me i mire pseudonimi '' Malsori '' pasi vertete me ben te ndihem krenar ngaqe jam malsor..une i njoh mjaft mire dy axhallaret e tij dhe prinderit e mij i njohin edhe ma mire se une..kur ka pas vepru sigurimi i shtetit une kam qene i vogel dhe nuk i ka ra kujt ndermend me me ba mua informator te tij..nuk behen kalamajt nje pellembe informatore..per fat te mire asnje nga fisi im nuk e kam pase me sigurimin..por eshte mentalitet i gabuar ai i joti dhe i shume te tjereve qe nese thua dicka per dike menjehere te vihet etiketa '' sigurims '' apo '' udbash ''..kjo menyre eshte mungese logjikimi..apo me sakte kur nuk ke argumenta me e kundershtuar dike i thua me te paren here '' sigurims '' apo '' udbash ''..

te tregoj nje histori i/e dashur..ne vitet 90 xhamia e fshatit lusen ishte gati ne te rrenuar..vijne njeri nga keto axhallaret e lutfiut nga emigrimi dhe thote '' po e ndertoj une xhamine e re ne vend te xhamise se vjeter por ti vendosim nje pllake ku te shkruante se kjo xhami u ngrit nga filani...xhemati u revoltuan se e pane se ky veq me shite mend donte ta bente dhe i thane faleminderit..mblodhen para nga fshataret dhe e bene vete xhamine..ja pra ne kete rast une e kam marre vesh kush jane kjo familje..une nuk thashe ne shkrimin tim te pare se jane familje e keqe por nga sa thone fshataret e vet kan bashkepunuar me sigurimin...

nejse..here tjeter kujdes me malsoret..kan qene shume te rralle pjestare te sigurimit nga malsia..ti e di qe nuk ka pyll pa derra...po une nuk jam njeri nga ata...

----------


## G.S.Vangjeli

Malsor,

mirë e analizon çështjen edhe jam me ty...

megjithatë bravo atij Kolgjinit që mban shqiponjën, me këtë ai nderon vehten e tij edhe ne shqiptarëve të tjerë . sado pak, ndikon për mirë në sy të të huajve

----------


## kthetrat

> ne fakt une kam dashur ta ve pseudonimin '' Lumnjani '' pasi vij nga kjo krahine..nga kjo krahine vijne edhe te paret e lutfiut..mirepo mu duk me i mire pseudonimi '' Malsori '' pasi vertete me ben te ndihem krenar ngaqe jam malsor..une i njoh mjaft mire dy axhallaret e tij dhe prinderit e mij i njohin edhe ma mire se une..kur ka pas vepru sigurimi i shtetit une kam qene i vogel dhe nuk i ka ra kujt ndermend me me ba mua informator te tij..nuk behen kalamajt nje pellembe informatore..per fat te mire asnje nga fisi im nuk e kam pase me sigurimin..por eshte mentalitet i gabuar ai i joti dhe i shume te tjereve qe nese thua dicka per dike menjehere te vihet etiketa '' sigurims '' apo '' udbash ''..kjo menyre eshte mungese logjikimi..apo me sakte kur nuk ke argumenta me e kundershtuar dike i thua me te paren here '' sigurims '' apo '' udbash ''..
> 
> te tregoj nje histori i/e dashur..ne vitet 90 xhamia e fshatit lusen ishte gati ne te rrenuar..vijne njeri nga keto axhallaret e lutfiut nga emigrimi dhe thote '' po e ndertoj une xhamine e re ne vend te xhamise se vjeter por ti vendosim nje pllake ku te shkruante se kjo xhami u ngrit nga filani...xhemati u revoltuan se e pane se ky veq me shite mend donte ta bente dhe i thane faleminderit..mblodhen para nga fshataret dhe e bene vete xhamine..ja pra ne kete rast une e kam marre vesh kush jane kjo familje..une nuk thashe ne shkrimin tim te pare se jane familje e keqe por nga sa thone fshataret e vet kan bashkepunuar me sigurimin...
> 
> nejse..here tjeter kujdes me malsoret..kan qene shume te rralle pjestare te sigurimit nga malsia..ti e di qe nuk ka pyll pa derra...po une nuk jam njeri nga ata...


kadal oj Lume,,,,mos e mer me gute,se e paske ene byrazel,kani katunar  ,,,enver hoxha ene MEHMET SHEUN e boni  spiun te anglo amerikaneve e jomo kolgjinin,,,Thahir Kolgjini ka qene nera e LUSNES,,,,PER TEQE TE desrvish ismajlit po or lume ,,,MA KADAL OR DAJE nuk nxiret shpoja ne pazar,,,,,hajt me shnet daja Lume

----------


## DYDRINAS

> prinderit e lutfiut kane lindur ne fshatin Lusen krahina e Lumes ne Kukes..fill pas clirimit diku nga vitet 50-55 4 vellezer kolgjini jane arratisur dhe kan dale ne kosove..njeri nga ata flitet se ka qene agjent i sigurimit te shtetit..Zeneli axha i lutfiut eshte kthyer nga kosova dhe shteti shqiptare e ka '' arrestuar '' dhe e ka burgose per 14 vjet..thone se edhe pse ishte ne burg ai kalonte shpesh kufirin atje ne bjeshket e Lumes per ne jugoslavi...tre vellezerit e tjere kane ikur nga kosova dhe dy jane vendosur ne suedi dhe njeri ne paris..pasi ka kryer '' denimin '' zeneli eshte lene i lire dhe eshte '' arratisur '' ne jugoslavi dhe ka perfunduar ne france me duket..nga te gjithe vellezerit babai i lutfiut i quajtur EMER KOLGJINI ka qene me i miri..nga fisi i tyre eshte edhe Hafiz Tahir Kolgjini , nje eksponent i larte ne kohen e zogut i ndjekur nga komunistet dhe i vdekur ne stamboll..
> 
> nga sa e njohin lusjanet lutfiu nuk eshte se ka dhene ndonje kontribut per shqiperine apo per qeshtjen shqiptare..thjesht ai i eshte perkushtuar biznesit te tij qe e ka shume fitimprures..pse mban nje shqiponje te stampuar ne helmete nuk besoj se e ben atdhetare..


Malsori i Lusnes nuk eshte trimeri e burreri te flasesh per bashkefshataret e tu me kete gjuhe e per me teper ne nje teme qe s'ka te beje fare me ato qe perhap ti.

Ky eshte nje tregues shume negativ i formimit tend! Trego tash e prapa perralla sa te duash por mjafton ky shkrim i ulet per te te vleresuar se kush je.

Lutfi Kolgjini, sikur mbare familja e nderuar Kolgjini eshte krenaria e Lusnes, e Lumes dhe e gjithe shqiptareve.

----------


## DYDRINAS



----------


## _MALSORI_

> Malsori i Lusnes nuk eshte trimeri e burreri te flasesh per bashkefshataret e tu me kete gjuhe e per me teper ne nje teme qe s'ka te beje fare me ato qe perhap ti.
> 
> Ky eshte nje tregues shume negativ i formimit tend! *
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Trego tash e prapa perralla sa te duash por mjafton ky shkrim i ulet per te te vleresuar se kush je.
> 			
> ...


me vjen keq qe me gjykon keshtu..nje filozof thote '' mos ju hidhero dikujt qe te beri nje te keqe kur gjithmone te ka bere te mira dhe mos ju gezo dikujt qe te beri nje te mire kur gjithmone te ka bere keq.''..kurse nje tjeter thenie thote '' edhe nese nuk me pelqen mendimi jot une do bej cmos qe te te krijoj mundesine qe ti ta thuash ate mendim..ne kete forum une kam te drejte te them mendimin tim..nese i sheh shkrimet e mia une i kam shume te pakta dhe vetem aty kur kam pasur cka te them..shikoji me vemendje dhe do te shohesh se nuk jam hedhur asnjehere nga njera karrige ne tjetren..ndoshta ti vjen nga ky fis apo ke lidhje me kete fis dhe ndoshta nuk te pelqyen mendimet e mia..por cte te them kur keto qe thash une jane te verteta..nuk i shpika une o mik por shko pak ne lusen e pyet vete..te tregojne mire se kush eshte tamam krenaria e lusnes dhe e lumes..nuk eshte objekt i ketij shkrimi ..une di shume me shume se sa kam thene ketu por nuk i kam thene pasi vertete nuk ja vlen te thuhen..ti mund ta dish ate thenien shqiptare '' hajde baba te te tregoj kufinjte..''..keshtu miku im..




> *postuar me pare nga kthetrat*
> kadal oj Lume,,,,mos e mer me gute,se e paske ene byrazel,kani katunar ,,,enver hoxha ene MEHMET SHEUN e boni spiun te anglo amerikaneve e jomo kolgjinin,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Thahir Kolgjini ka qene nera e LUSNES
> 			
> 		
> ...


kjo eshte e keqja jone i dashur..gjithmone kemi deshire te shohim njeren ane te medaljes..harrojme qe cdo medalje ka edhe anen tjeter qe duhet tja shohim..burreria malsore qe na e ve ne dukje miku yne dydrinas eshte te themi cka shohim ne te dyja anet e medaljes..jo vetem ate qe na pelqen..une thashe nje mendim dhe nuk e shava kete njeri qe ju te dy te krijonit nje opinion te keq per mua..une nuk frikem te them te verteten edhe pse ajo dhemb..se nuk kam si e quaj nje elite kombetare nje njeri qe kurre nuk e kam degjuar ndonjehere te thote qe eshte shqiptare..ai kurre nuk e ka vizituar shqiperine e jo me lusnen..ai kurre nuk garoi per shqiperine apo nuk valeviti nje flamur shqiptar diku arenave te europes...pse ai mban nje shqiponje ne kokoren e tij nuk e ben elite i dashur..jo jo..se me gjak shqiptare ne kemi qindra e mijera neper bote por qe per vendin e tij nuk e dine se nga bjen..nuk duhet te gjykojme ne baze folklorizmash ..e di si tha dikush ne nje vjershe '' deri vali shkove ne siri , po cka bere per shqiperi...''

nje keshille do ta jap..kurre mos bej be ne teqen e dervish ismailit..duhet te jesh 100% i sigurte ne nje gje dhe pastaj te besh be ne te..e ti nuk besoj se je 100% i sigurte ne ato qe thua..vertete tahir kolgjini ishte personalitet i fushes fetare dhe politike por mos harro se asnje dite nuk ndenji ne lusen per te dhene kontributin e tij ne shkollimin e djemve te fshatit..nese nuk e din shkollen e pare ne lusen e hapi djali bicjan ahmet shehu dhe jo djali lusjan tahir kolgjini..


gjithsesi une kam te drejte te jap mendimin tim dhe ju te jepni gjykimin tuaj...

----------


## kthetrat

o malsor,,vetem fakti qe ti bije ketu se fshati u merzite pasi ai kolgjini  deshte te ndertonte xhamine dhe  ne shenje respekti te vihej nje pllakat ku te ishte emri i tije,meret veshe senga te pret spata,ne ato vite  lusjane jo vetem ather por e dhe sot e kane ate mentalitet te kultivuar nga xhaxhi,por a e kevene re sot per c do projekt qe ndertohet ne shqiperi edhe ne bote pa filluar ndertimi te vene nje baule te madhe dhe te thone se ky filan projekt u financua nga Sorosi Berzh,nga shejtan mavria e ku e di une,s ka asnje gje te keqe pse ai deshte te vinte emrin e tije.pok konceptet komuniste akoma ekzisojne  edhe sote pavarsihte se jane me te sterholluara
thua edhe per tahirin se  nuk kontriboje  per fshatin po c far deshe ti qe te vinte te ruante dhent  tek laku i limthit me lusjanet.apo xha shefqeti beri me shume per ju lusjanet  e kame fjalen per  shefqetin e pecerve  nga gjirokastra  kur u vuri plumbin  lusjaneve edhe buzemadhes,dhe as kush nuk po ndihet 
A ta kane treguar ate kengen e Mines ,SI E HIDHTE KEMEN.
Kur te daleshe tek TAHIR KOLGJINI  or malsor birazeli,lahu njehere me  xha shefqetin me shoke pastaj   ktheu tek i nderuari Tahir kogjini
Apo e din ate kengen  labe,,,o balo te hengert tenja , e keshe te ligun brena

----------

